# [SOLVED]gentoo-2.6.36: EMBEDDED deactivates a lot of options

## Sujao

I emerged sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.36 with USE="-build -symlink" and when I activate General setup -> Configure standard kernel features (for small systems) (CONFIG_EMBEDDED) a lot of options become deactivated/invisible. For example Support for paging of anonymous memory (swap) or Device Drivers -> Block devices (NEW) and Device Drivers -> SCSI device support becomes empty.  A lot of file systems disappear too.

Should I file a bug report or is this some new change that makes sense?Last edited by Sujao on Wed Nov 03, 2010 4:12 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Etal

Can't reproduce this with vanilla-sources...

```
 .config - Linux Kernel v2.6.36 Configuration

 ─────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────

  ┌───────────────────────────── General setup ─────────────────────────────┐

  │  Arrow keys navigate the menu.  <Enter> selects submenus --->.          │  

  │  Highlighted letters are hotkeys.  Pressing <Y> includes, <N> excludes, │  

  │  <M> modularizes features.  Press <Esc><Esc> to exit, <?> for Help, </> │  

  │  for Search.  Legend: [*] built-in  [ ] excluded  <M> module  < >       │  

  │ ┌────^(-)─────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────┐ │  

  │ │    [*] Support for paging of anonymous memory (swap)                │ │  

  │ │    [*] System V IPC                                                 │ │  

  │ │    [*] POSIX Message Queues                                         │ │  

  │ │    [*] BSD Process Accounting                                       │ │  

  │ │    [ ]   BSD Process Accounting version 3 file format               │ │  

  │ │    [ ] Export task/process statistics through netlink (EXPERIMENTAL)│ │  

  │ │    [ ] Auditing support                                             │ │  

  │ │        RCU Subsystem  --->                                          │ │  

  │ │    <*> Kernel .config support                                       │ │  

  │ │    [*]   Enable access to .config through /proc/config.gz           │ │  

  │ │    (18) Kernel log buffer size (16 => 64KB, 17 => 128KB)            │ │  

  │ │    [ ] Control Group support  --->                                  │ │  

  │ │    [ ] enable deprecated sysfs features to support old userspace too│ │  

  │ │    [ ] Kernel->user space relay support (formerly relayfs)          │ │  

  │ │    [ ] Namespaces support                                           │ │  

  │ │    [ ] Initial RAM filesystem and RAM disk (initramfs/initrd) suppor│ │  

  │ │    [ ] Optimize for size                                            │ │  

  │ │    [*] Configure standard kernel features (for small systems)  ---> │ │  

  │ └────v(+)─────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────┘ │  

  ├─────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────┤  

  │                    <Select>    < Exit >    < Help >                     │  

  └─────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────┘
```

All the other options you mentioned are there too.

... Which is odd because gentoo-sources currently contains only one patch (bootsplash). Make sure it's not some option you unchecked that disables them.

----------

## Sujao

To be sure I reinstalled the package. No /usr/src/linux/.config was present. I ran make menuconfig in /usr/src/linux and the only thing I did was activating Configure standard kernel features (for small systems). Same problem.

Maybe this is improtant:

```
# emerge --info

Portage 2.1.8.3 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop/kde, gcc-4.3.4, glibc-2.11.2-r2, 2.6.33-zen1 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.33-zen1-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Quad_CPU_Q9300_@_2.50GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.13

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 29 Oct 2010 21:15:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [disabled]

app-shells/bash:     4.1_p7

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.11

dev-lang/python:     2.6.5-r3, 3.1.2-r4

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.1-r2

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.13

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.3-r1

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.65-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.7.9-r2, 1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.3.4, 4.4.4-r2

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.10

sys-devel/make:      3.81-r2

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe -ggdb"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config /usr/share/openvpn/easy-rsa /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe -ggdb"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms splitdebug strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp-stud.hs-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/"

LC_ALL="en_US.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="en de"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.de.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="7zip X a52 aac acl acpi ada addbookmarks alsa amd64 amrnb amrwb bash-completion berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cddb cdio cdparanoia cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt css cups custom-optimization cxx dbus device-mapper divx dmraid doc dri dts dv dvd dvdr embedded emboss enca encode exif fam fat fbcon ffmpeg firefox flac fortran gdbm gif gimp gnutls gpm gtk hal hddtemp iconv icq id3tag imap jabber java javascript jpeg jpeg2k kate kcal kde kipi lcms ldap libass libcaca libnotify libv4l2 lirc live lm_sensors lzma lzo mad matroska mikmod mmx mmxext mng modules mozilla mp2 mp3 mp4 mpeg mplayer mudflap multilib musepack musicbrainz ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ntfs nvidia offensive ogg openal opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf perl plasma png ppds pppd python qt3support qt4 readline rtc sasl schroedinger sdl semantic-desktop session slang sound speex spell srt sse sse2 ssl ssse3 startup-notification svg sysfs taglib tcpd tetex theora threads tiff truetype type1 unicode usb v4l v4l2 vcd vdpau videos vim vim-syntax vim-with-x vorbis wifi wxwindows x264 xcb xfs xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid xvmc zlib zvbi" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev joystick" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="en de" LIRC_DEVICES="hauppauge" PHP_TARGETS="php5-2" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" SANE_BACKENDS="snapscan" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nv nvidia vesa" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY
```

----------

## Ant P.

Try turning on the CONFIG_MMU and CONFIG_BLOCK options first.

----------

## Sujao

 *Ant_P wrote:*   

> Try turning on the CONFIG_MMU and CONFIG_BLOCK options first.

 

They are both on.

----------

## idella4

Sujao

I would say

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  .config - Linux Kernel v2.6.36-gentoo Configuration                             
> 
>  ─────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────── 
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  │    [ ] Automatically append version information to the version string│ │   
> 
>   │ │        Kernel compression mode (Bzip2)  --->                         │ │   
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  .config - Linux Kernel v2.6.36-gentoo Configuration                             
> 
>  ─────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────── 
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> │ │    [*]     Ext4 Security Labels                                      │ │   
> 
>   │ │    [ ]   EXT4 debugging support                                      │ │   
> ...

 

NOT

----------

## Sujao

Do you mean you don't have this problem and this is what you see in your kernel configuration tool?

To answer your question. It does not only gets unchecked. As soon as I press spacebar over Configure standard kernel features (for small systems) it simply gets erased of the list, when I press spacebar again to deselect it the swap option appears again in the list.Last edited by Sujao on Sun Oct 31, 2010 11:31 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## idella4

yes, using your USE="-build -symlink" emerge gentoo-sources and make menuconfig and the only thing I did was activating Configure standard kernel features (for small systems)

So it appears I have repeated your steps and those don't become erased, so I can only think something else is at play.

As you can read from my post, I have a different flaw with 2.6.36

----------

## Jaglover

I did make mrproper and make menuconfig, enabled Configure standard kernel features and menus became empty exactly as Sujao described.

----------

## idella4

well, gets more & more curious. I executed

```

emerge -C gentoo-sources-2.6.36

USE="-build -symlink" emerge gentoo-sources

cd linux-2.6.36-gentoo

make menuconfig

```

which yielded

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ............
> 
>   │ │    [*] Configure standard kernel features (for small systems)  --->  │ │ 
> ...

 

noting it is checked and the same as my previous post.  then

```

idella@genny /usr/src/linux-2.6.36-gentoo $ sudo make mrproper 

  CLEAN   scripts/basic

  CLEAN   scripts/kconfig

  CLEAN   include/config

make menuconfig

```

yielding

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> │ │    [ ] Configure standard kernel features (for small systems)  --->  │ 
> 
> 

 

unchecked.  checking it yields

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  .config - Linux Kernel v2.6.36-gentoo Configuration                             
> 
>  ─────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────── 
> ...

 

plus what I entered in my initial post.  

So Jaglover can reproduce using make mrproper, I can't reproduce it at all.

That's the what, so now for the why!  I don't know.  I wonder if that something else at play is the underlying system  profile.

```

idella@genny /usr/src/linux-2.6.36-gentoo $ eselect profile list

Available profile symlink targets:

  [1]   default/linux/x86/10.0

  [2]   default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop

  [3]   default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop/gnome

  [4]   default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop/kde *

  [5]   default/linux/x86/10.0/developer

  [6]   default/linux/x86/10.0/server

```

----------

## Sujao

```
$ eselect profile list 

Available profile symlink targets:

  [1]   default/linux/amd64/10.0

  [2]   default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop

  [3]   default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop/gnome

  [4]   default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop/kde *

  [5]   default/linux/amd64/10.0/developer

  [6]   default/linux/amd64/10.0/no-multilib

  [7]   default/linux/amd64/10.0/server

  [8]   hardened/linux/amd64/10.0

  [9]   hardened/linux/amd64/10.0/no-multilib

  [10]  selinux/2007.0/amd64

  [11]  selinux/2007.0/amd64/hardened

  [12]  selinux/v2refpolicy/amd64

  [13]  selinux/v2refpolicy/amd64/desktop

  [14]  selinux/v2refpolicy/amd64/developer

  [15]  selinux/v2refpolicy/amd64/hardened

  [16]  selinux/v2refpolicy/amd64/server
```

Maybe its because of the architecture. You have x86, me amd64. What about you Jaglover?

----------

## idella4

I have a 64 bit gentoo.  I can create a kernel for it and try it, not now; tomorrow.

----------

## Jaglover

I have amd64, but I did a quick ssh into an x86 box and it's same, stuff disappears.

----------

## idella4

Sujao,

```

drwxr-xr-x  7 root root 4096 May  1  2010 rpm

idella@gentoo64 /usr/src $ eselect profile list

Available profile symlink targets:

  [1]   default/linux/amd64/10.0

  [2]   default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop *

  [3]   default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop/gnome

  [4]   default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop/kde

```

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  .config - Linux Kernel v2.6.36-gentoo Configuration
> 
>  ─────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────
> ...

 

I can't expalain, but this is in the gentoo64.  There must be something else at play.  Can keep guessing. Perhaps a setting in the underlying kernel of your system, your uname -r config??

----------

## Sujao

I downloaded linux-2.6.36.tar.bz2 from the distfiles folder of a public mirror and see the same behaviour.

----------

## idella4

Hmm

 yes, I can't reproduce it as I've demonstrated and can't explain it.  If your initial query was

Do I make a bug submission?

then no.  My attempts to reproduce it are enough to indicate there is something else and the first thing a dev does with a bug submission is to reproduce it.

Have you looked at your underlying gentoo system kernel config?  What importance is it for you?

----------

## Sujao

I found the solution. When you configure a fresh kernel source the Enable the block layer (BLOCK) is hard checked, meaning you can't uncheck it. When you activate Configure standard kernel features (for small systems) BLOCK becomes changeable and unchecked! So now SWAP is missing it's dependency. You simply have to got back to the top level and check BLOCK manually. Now you can have SWAP and EMBEDD at the same time.

I didn't bother checking options on the top level because I had never manipulated them before. So it was a pretty trivial problem but I blame the unintuitive behavior of the kernel config. How should I have known it would uncheck something that was hardchecked when I ADD an option?!?

----------

## idella4

well done   :Cool: 

----------

